# Font Yard - Texas Style



## huntfish (Apr 6, 2005)

Photo of the front yard back home.


----------



## Michael Lee (Apr 6, 2005)

Awesome...........I want one!!!  

ML


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 6, 2005)

Russ - Why did you leave that????


----------



## Weejuns (Apr 6, 2005)

BOY AIN'T THEM PURDDY FLOWERS!!!


----------



## beretta (Apr 6, 2005)

Man that's alot of grass to cut   Really nice view.


----------



## huntfish (Apr 6, 2005)

*A Couple More from a few years back.*

Here are few more from a couple of years back.


----------



## RSnyder (Apr 6, 2005)

*nooooooooo, You Didn't move  Did You?????????????*


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 6, 2005)

To steal a line from Tracey Lawrence "If the world had a front porch, like we did back then!"...

Nice veiw!


----------



## pendy (Apr 6, 2005)

Great pics. Were they taken in Tx.?


----------



## huntfish (Apr 7, 2005)

Photos were taken at the house of my "adopted" parents back in Boerne, Texas.  I say adopted since they took me in as family while my folks were in England when I was in college.  We've seen bobcats, yotes, ringtail cats, Corsican Rams, Axis Deer, turkey, peacocks, and of course whitetail all from the front and back porches.

Why did I leave?, well the wife had a better job offer after school so Georgia bound we were.  Will we be going back?  OF COURSE!


----------

